# New interactive feature called "scoreguide"



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

If you tune to one of the RSNs and then press the red button, you will see a new interactive interface called "scoreguide". Right now, it lists all the games in each professional sport and tells you what time the games start and what channels they are on. Since there are no live games now, I don't know if this also includes live scores or not. 

I've been able to load this on the RSNs I get (ch 661, 665, and 671), but can't get it to load on any of the national sports channels (ESPN, etc.) yet, but I'm guessing that it will eventually be available on those channels too. I should also note that I only have SD so I don't know if this works on any HD channels.


----------



## abooch (Oct 25, 2008)

thats not workin for me..


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

abooch said:


> thats not workin for me..


This may be an early test since there is no prompt yet that tells you to press the red button. (I just noticed the screen shifted a bit like it does when interactive content is loaded so I tried pressing the red button.) You have to wait a few seconds for it to load before you press the red button (or you can keep pressing the button until it works). I have gotten it to work on the SD versions of ch. 661, 665, and 671 and don't know if it works on any other channels yet. I'm having no problems with getting this to work on my D11-100 receivers.

For those that can't see it yet, here's what the interface is like: On the left side there is the word "minimize" and then the different leagues (MLB AL, MLB NL, NBA, NHL). Clicking on a league shows the list of games to the right. It shows the teams playing, the time the game starts, and the words "channel info" below each game (which shows the channels that game is on when clicked). Clicking the word "minimize" on the left shows the listings for the sport you selected one at a time in the bottom right part of the screen.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Personally, I hope they keep it hidden. I sure would not want to deal with having a popup every time I tune into ESPN or even the sports pack channels either.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

They just announced this feature today in their 2008 Annual Report. It is only working on the SD channels as of now.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

tftc22 said:


> If you tune to one of the RSNs and then press the red button, you will see a new interactive interface called "scoreguide". Right now, it lists all the games in each professional sport and tells you what time the games start and what channels they are on. Since there are no live games now, I don't know if this also includes live scores or not.
> 
> I've been able to load this on the RSNs I get (ch 661, 665, and 671), but can't get it to load on any of the national sports channels (ESPN, etc.) yet, but I'm guessing that it will eventually be available on those channels too. I should also note that I only have SD so I don't know if this works on any HD channels.


Good find,thanks for the info. 
It's working on SD channel 646,FSN South,for me.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Personally, I hope they keep it hidden. I sure would not want to deal with having a popup every time I tune into ESPN or even the sports pack channels either.


Absolutely!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This was available last year on YES-SD, at the time channel 622, now channel 631. Last year there was also a bonus-cam channel for YES, again only available on the SD channel, but this year the YES bonus-cam channel is in HD so my hope is next year we'll have these interactive features on the HD channels as well.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I've got it here. I like the "Watch Now" option and how it shows you what channels the game is on. Of course, does that really matter? But it's a nice function. 

I'd like to see when you click on "Final" that it takes you to a box score of the game. As of right now, it's a legacy of the "Watch Now" function, so clicking it does nothing.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I stumbled upon it when I tried to use media share while I had the channel on NESN. Came up with a screen saying that it couldn't be launched on an interactive channel.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

redsoxfan26 said:


> I stumbled upon it when I tried to use media share while I had the channel on NESN. Came up with a screen saying that it couldn't be launched on an interactive channel.


 Ahh that explains it! I couldn't figure out why I was getting that screen when I was on MSG and tried to go to MediaShare.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

Nice feature, thanks for the Head-up.

I notice you can tune to the channel even before the game starts, hopefully this will get changed to create a recording or autotune in the future.

Can't wait for it to be available on the HD channels.


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice feature to quickly look at scores. It will be nice when it is on HD channels as well.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

With this feature, it is thoretically possible for a DVR to tell (through the interactive data) whether or not a game being recorded on an RSN has completed. Maybe a new DVR feature might be to auto-extend a recording on these channels if the game being recorded hasn't gone final yet...

But that's probably asking for too much. I certainly wouldn't rely on such a feature given the DVR's current issues...


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

One word - Awesome ! Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Surveyor40 said:


> One word - Awesome ! Thank you for the heads up.


Yup, Awesome, That pretty much describes it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

This is pretty sweet. For example I checked the NHL scores. If you click the "watch now" button under the game score you'll get a list of channels that the game is on. Select the channel and it will change to that channel. 
If you decide not you can left arrow back to the score listings.

Not sure if it works on the HD channels or not but works fine on the SD RSNs.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

bonscott87 said:


> Not sure if it works on the HD channels or not


It doesnt & thats the major drawback.

*edit:* now working on some HDs.


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

It is available on some HD channels. I just checked. There are two afternoon games currently being played.

The Cardinals vs. Mets game can be seen on HD channel 639 (SNY HD) and HD channel 671 (FSMW HD). Scoreguide works on channel 671 but doesn't work on channel 639.

The Reds vs. Cubs can be seen on HD channel 665 (CSNC HD). Scoreguide is working on that channel.

I saw similar results last night where scoreguide was working on some HD channels but not working on others.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

This feature works on my local RSN HD channel and I'm glad they added it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

It's now working on FS Detroit HD as well.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Cool beans! I will check it out on the HD Yankees game tomorrow!


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

This didn't work for my on channel 669, which DirecTV shows FS Wisconsin only when the Bucks or Brewers are on.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> Cool beans! I will check it out on the HD Yankees game tomorrow!


Does it only work if theres a game currently on the channel ?

i tried YES HD when Francesa was on & it didnt work so either it doesnt work on that channel or a game must be on.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Works on 687 HD now. Seems that it takes a few minutes to load before you can bring it up. Neat stuff.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

nice now can get we some red button stuff on TWC HD?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> Does it only work if theres a game currently on the channel ?


Nope, it's 24x7. I tried it during poker.


----------



## mitoca (Jun 1, 2006)

I noticed last night that it was working on FSN Detroit HD, but then I tried it again & I couldn't get it to work, changed channels and back again and I was able to get it to come up again. Must still have some bugs to work out.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mitoca said:


> I noticed last night that it was working on FSN Detroit HD, but then I tried it again & I couldn't get it to work, changed channels and back again and I was able to get it to come up again. Must still have some bugs to work out.


Yea, it's a bit flakey yet. Of course it's not been officially released or even mentioned yet so still being worked on. I haven't gotten it to work yet on the HD version of FS Detroit but I'll keep trying. I do think this could replace the score popup on Sunday Ticket which is a lot slower then the scoreguide. Scoreguide, when working, so far is very quick.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Of course it's not been officially released or even mentioned yet


DirecTV announced it in their annual report on Tuesday.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mitoca said:


> I noticed last night that it was working on FSN Detroit HD, but then I tried it again & I couldn't get it to work, changed channels and back again and I was able to get it to come up again. Must still have some bugs to work out.


You may have pressed the exit button and that disables it. If you turn it on and off with the red button, it should continue working. When you change the channel and go back, it resets it. It basically works like it does with TWC.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

If it works the way interactive features worked on YES SD last year, hitting EXIT while watching live TV will actually disable the interactive feature, so I had to change the channel away and return to it to reload the interactive feature. Even trying that I haven't yet seen the new score guide in action yet this year, so perhaps DIRECTV is having some problems on their end and is not quite ready for "daily use". We often do see "sneak previews" a few weeks before something new makes it into a press release and onto the customer's bill, so that may be where we are today ...


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

DirecTV's been trying interactive stuff for ages - I remember the Wink stuff, they had some interactive sports info also.

Hope this sticks around longer and works.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Love this new feature.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't looked through the thread that well, so I apologize if I am saying something that u all already know. I remember reading that the new interactive feature only works on the SD channels. Tonight (Friday), I tried it on an HD channel and it worked.


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

It works for me on channel 669-1, but not 669. On 669 it just beeps at me. I noticed it also works on ESPN, NFL and MLB Network. Very cool feature!!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

It's working on all of the national sports channels. Even channels like Speed and Versus. If they show live sporting events, it's on that channel.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

it is really cool if you minamize it and can keep track of 1 game at a time. Had SNY on and keep the tracker up to updates on phillies game it seemed to update really well.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> It's working on all of the national sports channels. Even channels like Speed and Versus. If they show live sporting events, it's on that channel.


I'm hoping they add it to all channels in the future.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

cadet502 said:


> I'm hoping they add it to all channels in the future.


Works on FSN South 346 HD and SportsSouth HD 349. The other HD sports nets also (ESPN's, NFL Network, MLB Network, etc). Had to push the red button twice.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Whoops - I started another post about this in another section before I saw this here.

It's working on NESN HD for me! 

Great job, D*!!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

has anyone tracked this during a basketball game for example because i wonder what the lag time is between the actual basket & then that score showing up in the scoreguide....10 seconds, 30 seconds ?


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

If I were going to keep NFLST, this feature would kick some serious azz. I always disliked going to channel 700 just to see what the closest games were. 

But i haven't seen it when there are actually games on yet. Let's say you see the Red Sox are tied with the Yanks in the 8th and you are watching the Braves beat the Reds. Can you click on the Red Sox score and go to that game? Of has this not been around long enough to know?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Tallgntlmn said:


> But i haven't seen it when there are actually games on yet. Let's say you see the Red Sox are tied with the Yanks in the 8th and you are watching the Braves beat the Reds. Can you click on the Red Sox score and go to that game? Of has this not been around long enough to know?


yes highlite channel info, it shows the channels the game is on, highlite the channel u want to go to, hit enter & it takes u to that channel.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> yes highlite channel info, it shows the channels the game is on, highlite the channel u want to go to, hit enter & it takes u to that channel.


Awesome. Now no more waiting for the "bottom line" on ESPN to show the score I'm interested in as well.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

It's working on ESPN HD and ESPN News HD this morning as well. :up:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cadet502 said:


> I'm hoping they add it to all channels in the future.


It won't be via the red button, but it will be available from all channels in the future.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Tallgntlmn said:


> If I were going to keep NFLST, this feature would kick some serious azz. I always disliked going to channel 700 just to see what the closest games were.


With Sunday Ticket you just hit the Yellow button and it pops up a listing of all the games, current scores and drive chart. Simply select the game and it will tune to it. No need to go to channel 700 or the Mix channel. 

This new Scoreguide might be able to replace it as well, we'll see come September.


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't like how it deactivates the quick guide blue button. I use that function much more than the full screen guide, so it is now a major inconvenience to me.

As for real time updates for today's NBA game, I had from basket going in to update on screen at 3 minutes 12 seconds.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Baldmaga said:


> I don't like how it deactivates the quick guide blue button. I use that function much more than the full screen guide, so it is now a major inconvenience to me.
> 
> As for real time updates for today's NBA game, I had from basket going in to update on screen at 3 minutes 12 seconds.


Just tried it out on ESPN-HD, no problem having both on screen at the same time, as long as you bring up scoreguide first, mini-guide will overlay and take focus. (HR20-700)


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Baldmaga said:


> As for real time updates for today's NBA game, I had from basket going in to update on screen at 3 minutes 12 seconds.


i tried it with the den/no game today....checked 10 score changes & the avg delay was about 1:15 to 1:30 so maybe it varies.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

cadet502 said:


> Just tried it out on ESPN-HD, no problem having both on screen at the same time, as long as you bring up scoreguide first, mini-guide will overlay and take focus. (HR20-700)


Also, if you hit exit on the remote, the score guide will no longer be accessible on the current channel until you tune away and come back, and the receiver treats the channel as though its not an interactive channel..


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I saw it on VS HD. Couple of thoughts.

1. I hope they don't put one of those giant informational popups on the screen every time you tune to a channel. I dislike those when I go to a Mix channel. There should be a way to turn that off permanently or at least only show once a day.

2. It appears they pre-load the data so it pops up quickly unlike the other interactive data that can take up to 30 seconds to appear. This is great.

3. I wonder if they have purchased a better score service the one they were using for MLB games last season was significantly behind live action (up to an inning back).

I wonder if this is something out of satellite racer's group...they seem to be doing a great job of making the sports content better. If not for their work on MLB EI I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be a DirecTV subscriber today.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

I really wish this was available on Fox today, I could minimize the Ranger/Caps score while watching the race. Wonder (hope) if it will work on the hotpass channels, may just watch the race from one of them.

.


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

way cool feature!


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Baldmaga said:
 

> I don't like how it deactivates the quick guide blue button. I use that function much more than the full screen guide, so it is now a major inconvenience to me.


I agree totally. Plus, I don't like the false notion that I can click on the "Watch Now" button and see the game since I don't subscribe to MLBEI (or any other of the league packages).


----------



## FmrNYkr (Apr 25, 2008)

The new feature has disabled the other color button features for closed captioning, favorite channels, mini guide, etc. D* also is forcing stretch-o-matic on many sd channels. Check out ESPN Classic, 614, 616, etc. They look awful, IMHO.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

FmrNYkr said:


> The new feature has disabled the other color button features for closed captioning, favorite channels, mini guide, etc. D* also is forcing stretch-o-matic on many sd channels. Check out ESPN Classic, 614, 616, etc. They look awful, IMHO.


Press Exit when you tune to the channel, it will disable the interactive feature, unstretch the picture, and enable all of the buttons. You're obviously using an H2x receiver, which has some issues with interactive content.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

I just tried it, it works decently. I have noticed that for it to activate quickly and smoothly you need to "hold down" the red button until the scores show, a quick tap does not do the trick. I have a D 12 btw.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

It's a cool new feature, would be much cooler though if I had MLBEI. I can see using this with ST and NBALP though. Also will be fun in the fall watching College Football, can bring up a score and if a game looks more interesting easily flip to it. I am sure part of D*'s goal on this is have more people purchase sports packages.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Please continue the discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=157057


----------

